# Jade Goody's funeral..



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

... Came to my part of the world today.. 
I learned a couple of things. You can go _anywhere_ you like with a big lens!
And this was a soft intro into the world of candid photography.. Most people assumed I was a pap and threw themselves at me! (If only I was single!!) :lol:

Anyway, on with the show..

1.
Plenty of people, plenty of police









2. This one pouted everytime a lens went within 100 yards!









3. This one was more than happy to show me her shirt..









4. And so was her friend :lol:









5. Max Clifford arrives









6. I'm particularly proud of this one. I shouted Jamelia's name, she turned a gave me a small smile









7. One of the paps









8. Jade arrives









Loads more on my Flickr I'll be uploading all night! lol

Thanks for looking,

Nick


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Oooh; where do you live?

I live in B'Hill so had an absolute nightmare getting to work this morning - I too would have been out 'papping' if I didn't have the day job 

S


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Oooh; where do you live?
> 
> I live in B'Hill so had an absolute nightmare getting to work this morning - I too would have been out 'papping' if I didn't have the day job
> 
> S


I actually live in Brentwood, but I was on my way home and passed the church, and thought why not? :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahh, I see.

You can very nearly see my car in one of your pics ;-)

Was funny; saw a snippet of the proceedings on Sky News earlier; from their heli you could see me moving the PW from the garage to the drive!

S


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> You can very nearly see my car in one of your pics ;-)
> 
> ...


PMSL Stealth PW lessons!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Indeed. When I got in from work there were still spectators standing on my drive; glad the car wasn't there as their Louis Vuitton bags probably would have scratched my paintwork!



S


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice pics bud.

Number 2 - is she blowing you a kiss


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice pics mate!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Nice pics bud.
> 
> Number 2 - is she blowing you a kiss


LOL It does look like it!

Cheers mate


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

One I forgot to add. Does anyone know this person? or the person behind her? They made a bit of an entrance, but to be honest I have no idea who they are!


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats a bloody good camera you've got matey, crystal crystal clear and pin sharp pics.

Excellent, I wish I had the skill and a good camera, you can certainly see the difference between that and my N95 !!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks mate! 90% camera 10% effort!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Agreed.

What kit do you use Nick? The EXIF info has been stripped from the pics.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a Canon 20D - my psychic powers tell me..

aka Exif info is on Flickr 

S


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Psychic update; it was also using a 70-300mm lens, set at F7.1, in Aperture priority mode.
For the photography fans:

Camera: Canon EOS 20D
Exposure: 0.002 sec (1/500)
Aperture: f/7.1
Focal Length: 70 mm
Exposure: 0.00
ISO Speed: 200
Exposure Bias: -1 EV
Flash: Off

File Size: 3.9 MB
File Type: JPEG
MIME Type: image/jpeg
Image Width: 3504
Image Height: 2336
Encoding Process: Baseline DCT, Huffman coding
Bits Per Sample: 8
Color Components: 3
X-Resolution: 240 dpi
Y-Resolution: 240 dpi
Date and Time (Modified): 2009:04:04 19:25:40
Artist: unknown
Exposure Program: Aperture-priority AE
Date and Time (Original): 2009:04:04 10:37:44+01:00
Date and Time (Digitized): 2009:04:04 10:37:44
Max Aperture Value: 4.0
Metering Mode: Multi-segment
Focal Plane X-Resolution: 3959.32203389831 dpi
Focal Plane Y-Resolution: 3959.32203389831 dpi
Custom Rendered: Normal
Exposure Mode: Auto
White Balance: Auto
Scene Capture Type: Standard
By-line: unknown
Viewing Conditions Illuminant Type: D50
Measurement Observer: CIE 1931
Measurement Flare: 0.999%
Measurement Illuminant: D65
XMPToolkit: Adobe XMP Core 4.2-c020 1.124078, Tue Sep 11 2007 23:21:40
Creator Tool: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom
Lens: 70.0-300.0 mm
Image Number: 128
Flash Compensation: 0
Owner Name: unknown
White Balance: As Shot
Temperature: 4850
Tint: -1
Shadows: 0
Brightness: +74
Contrast: +44
Saturation: 0
Sharpness: 25
Luminance Smoothing: 0
Color Noise Reduction: 25
Chromatic Aberration R: 0
Chromatic Aberration B: 0
Vignette Amount: 0
Shadow Tint: 0
Red Hue: 0
Red Saturation: 0
Green Hue: 0
Green Saturation: 0
Blue Hue: 0
Blue Saturation: 0
Fill Light: 0
Vibrance: 0
Highlight Recovery: 5
Clarity: 0
Defringe: 0
Hue Adjustment Red: 0
Hue Adjustment Orange: 0
Hue Adjustment Yellow: 0
Hue Adjustment Green: 0
Hue Adjustment Aqua: 0
Hue Adjustment Blue: 0
Hue Adjustment Purple: 0
Hue Adjustment Magenta: 0
Saturation Adjustment Red: 0
Saturation Adjustment Orange: 0
Saturation Adjustment Yellow: 0
Saturation Adjustment Green: 0
Saturation Adjustment Aqua: 0
Saturation Adjustment Blue: 0
Saturation Adjustment Purple: 0
Saturation Adjustment Magenta: 0
Luminance Adjustment Red: 0
Luminance Adjustment Orange: 0
Luminance Adjustment Yellow: 0
Luminance Adjustment Green: 0
Luminance Adjustment Aqua: 0
Luminance Adjustment Blue: 0
Luminance Adjustment Purple: 0
Luminance Adjustment Magenta: 0
Split Toning Shadow Hue: 0
Split Toning Shadow Saturation: 0
Split Toning Highlight Hue: 0
Split Toning Highlight Saturation: 0
Split Toning Balance: 0
Parametric Shadows: 0
Parametric Darks: 0
Parametric Lights: 0
Parametric Highlights: 0
Parametric Shadow Split: 25
Parametric Midtone Split: 50
Parametric Highlight Split: 75
Sharpen Radius: +1.0
Sharpen Detail: 25
Sharpen Edge Masking: 0
Post Crop Vignette Amount: 0
Convert To Grayscale: False
Tone Curve Name: Medium Contrast
Camera Profile: ACR 4.4
Has Settings: True
Has Crop: False
Already Applied: True
Tone Curve: 0, 0
Legacy IPTCDigest: F125184A8DA39C923AD9819BB7EBB415
Creator: unknown
Color Transform:  YCbCr
Flash Return: No return detection
Flash Mode: Off
Flash Function: False
Flash Red Eye Mode: False


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

NickTB said:


> One I forgot to add. Does anyone know this person? or the person behind her? They made a bit of an entrance, but to be honest I have no idea who they are!


Isn't that Gabrielle?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> It's a Canon 20D - my psychic powers tell me..
> 
> aka Exif info is on Flickr
> 
> S


Ah, you need to be viewing the full-size image to see the EXIF - it must get stripped (or not copied) in the smaller images :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think it's Gabrielle mate. She looked a bit too young..


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

NickTB said:


> 8. Jade arrives


Noticed when you posted this in the comp thread - the jacket the chap in the foreground is wearing matches the grille on the hearse!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

parish said:


> Noticed when you posted this in the comp thread - the jacket the chap in the foreground is wearing matches the grille on the hearse!


Totally designed that one..... NOT! lol :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice pictures mate, look very clear!! 

Am suprised you could get so close and just snap away.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

It really is to do with the lens!! the minute I held the camera up, people were asking what paper I worked for, what magazine etc. Even the police let me stand in front of them.. I have shots of the inside of the hearse I was that close. It's bizarre!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

And that's with a 70-300!

Imagine what it'd be like if my papping "mob" turned up with 300 and 400/2.8s  The hearse would probably have reversed to get into a better position 

S


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

parish said:


> Noticed when you posted this in the comp thread - the jacket the chap in the foreground is wearing matches the grille on the hearse!


"That chap" is funeral director Barry Albin Dyer of "Don't Drop The Coffin TV "fame"


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

They let you through just cos you had an SLR? That's awesome, I really must try that! Awesome shots BTW, I've yet to try this style of photography (Last time I did I hadn't even taken a photo when some chav threatened me and my mate) but this seems like the 'ideal' (for want of a better word) situation.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Some good photos, but dont get my started on the dead....


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

byrnes said:


> Some good photos, but dont get my started on the dead....


Thanks Byrnes...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Are you going to try and sell some or did you just take them for the love of photography??

Nice shots btw.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Possibly sold a couple, but more to get my fledgling work out there so to speak


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots mate, pin sharp! :thumb:

You might want to add this tho








Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Nice shots mate, pin sharp! :thumb:
> 
> You might want to add this tho
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.
I'm still looking for something that will batch process a watermark..


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.irfanview.com/ It's free and contains no Spyware etc...

You can batch process with it and add a watermark.

Select Batch Conversion from the File menu, click "Use advanced options", then click Advanced; in the new window, look at the Miscellaneous section, and select "Add overlay text", then click Settings, you will have to have a play about to get it right.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Maxtor.


----------



## X-PAT (Apr 3, 2009)

High quality! Nice!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

One more I forgot to add. I know you lot like a pretty face  These two could hear a shutter going off at half a mile! As the pictures were being taken, so their heads were seeking the lenses lol


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

NickTB said:


> One more I forgot to add. I know you lot like a pretty face  These two could hear a shutter going off at half a mile! As the pictures were being taken, so their heads were seeking the lenses lol


Pretty face 

Looks more like the winner of the Grand National in shades :wave:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Pretty face
> 
> Looks more like the winner of the Grand National in shades :wave:


Believe me, she was one of the better ones.. I have some on my drive that I'm scared to process :lol:


----------



## G Force (Feb 2, 2009)

How is this related to detailing cars? unless all those roses on the hurst will need machine buffed out......


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

G Force said:


> How is this related to detailing cars? unless all those roses on the hurst will need machine buffed out......


It's not, but this is the Photography Zone, one of the Lifestyle forums, so is about photography not (necessarily) detailing :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

G Force said:


> How is this related to detailing cars? unless all those roses on the hurst will need machine buffed out......


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

NickTB said:


>


I think it was genuine confusion going by the post count.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I saw that after. I should have deleted my reply, but I forgot! lol


----------

